
Bitcoin is near-perfectly following the platonic form of a bubble - duke_of_newyork
https://twitter.com/rhcm123/status/910506163778834437
======
sova
Doesn't anyone remember that the number of total bitcoins is limited in
supply, like Gold? [https://i0.wp.com/bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/wp-
content/...](https://i0.wp.com/bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/USD_gold_price_1900_2008.jpg)

------
celticninja
This shape has been seen again and again in bitcoin, every time there is a
bubble this occurs.

